# 3B or AAN



## 84veedub (Oct 4, 2002)

I don't know if the extra money is worth getting the AAN. I understand the AAN fires off of individual coils and the 3B fires a distributor, but not much else.....
Any other info would be appreciated.
thanks
graham


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: 3B or AAN (84veedub)*

they're the same except for the ignition and some differences in the engine internals around the crank. The AAN is a bit stronger. Just a hair.


----------



## 84veedub (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: 3B or AAN (Fusilier)*

Thanks for the input. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: 3B or AAN (Fusilier)*

Whats the difference around the crank? Did they switch to cap-bolt rods or something?


----------

